# Korra



## Chilari (Oct 18, 2013)

So we're six episodes into the new series of the Legend of Korra. Does anyone but me here watch it? What do you think?

I'm getting frustrated at Korra because she doesn't seem to have learned anything from the last season, and she's angry and stubborn and has double standards. But the rest of the show is shaping up nicely - Varrick's amusing quips hiding his more sinister side; Bolin's naivete with Eska and the amusing escapades that came from that. Actually a lot of Bolin's stuff. And Mako is starting to stand out a bit more now.


----------



## Kn'Trac (Oct 18, 2013)

Yup, I also follow the series, although I have 3 episodes I still have to catch up with.

Although I like the idea of Korra, I would have prefered a bit more of the humor as seen in The Legend of Aang. 
Korra has nowhere near the charisma that the simple Aang had, nor the aptitude to bend it would seem. I think it's about time that Mako gets more personality. Last episode I saw was when he broke up with Korra. 

Makes me curious...


----------



## teacup (Oct 18, 2013)

It's been extremely predictable so far, but I'm enjoying it well enough. It's just not on par with Last Airbender at all.


----------



## Chilari (Oct 18, 2013)

No, it's certainly not on par with Last Airbender, but I think it's shaping up to be better than season 1. Kn'Trac, I think you're only one episode - at least until the double episode tonight.

Teacup, I didn't think it was predictable exactly. It's been quite fun so far - more humourous than seaosn 1 at least.


----------



## teacup (Oct 18, 2013)

Chilari, what about 



Spoiler: LOK Spoilers



Korra's uncle being the villain (though I hope he turns out to be more than just that), her uncle betraying her dad and Mako and Korra breaking up, for a few examples?


I have found it predictable, but I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## wordwalker (Oct 19, 2013)

It seems to be part predictable, part unclear. Our villain (no spoilers) seems to have done some clichÃ©d nasty things to Korra's family, and yet he's driven by... is it conquest or ideology? They haven't quite gone into it, and yesterday's backstory opens up even more questions about what's coming.



Spoiler: Korra



I'm starting to bet that Unalaq is serving the Devil, um, Spirit of Chaos, and planning to let the corrupted spirits rampage through the world if Korra opens the portal for him. A whole lot less inventive than some Avatar plots.




(But, until this season, I never knew Korra's father was the Southern Tribe chief, let alone the former Northern chief too. So our Avatar is --shudder-- a princess?)


----------



## Devor (Oct 20, 2013)

I feel like my issues with Korra's personality continue to stem from the first season - that I don't have any idea just _what_ it was she was supposed to have learned to unlock airbending and to connect with the avatar state, so I can't tell if she's moving backwards or not.

I do feel it's more predictable than the last season, but I don't know if it's a problem.  It's clear the dark spirit is going to be involved, and the obvious connection is Unalaq, but there's still some wiggle room about whether they're working together, deceiving each other, or if Unalaq is stumbling onto something he doesn't understand.  If it's that predictable, they'll probably reveal it soon and have things get really bad as a way to compensate in the final stretch.


----------

